# 6 months old girl HELP



## Herc (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi, I have a 6 month old vizsla, the problem is she is very scared of people.
Sometimes I think she might attack somebody out of fear. She is not like that with everyone.
She also began to be territorial. She bit my two nieces (4 & 2) because they were on my bed where she sleeps at the same time as she, she did not bit them hard but it was scary because she was never like that and she loves them very much. Besides that she is being terribly stubborn and not listening to anything, she jumps on people, on the table and eats cat **** every time. Can you give me some advice on this?


----------



## red106 (Oct 30, 2020)

i would suggest hiring a personal trainer to work with you and her in your home if you can. the trainer will be able to identify her triggers and help you shift her home environment


----------

